# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  دنیای سرگرمی NFT ها

## ahmadmansor

در کنار کریپتوکارنسی ، امروزه توکن های غیرقابل تعویض به یک ترند تبدیل شده اند. توکن های غیرقابل تعویض NFT کاربردهای بسیاری دارند. مثلا می توان به کمک آنها برای آثار دیجیتالی شناسنامه ایجاد که و امکان حق مالکیت را برای یک اثر حفظ کرد. اما مورد دیگری که طرفداران بسیاری پیدا کرده بازی NFT می باشد. از محبوب ترین این بازی ها می توان به Axie Infinity ، Sorare و Skyweaver اشاره کرد. این بازی ها عمدتا برای گوشی های هوشمند و سیستم عامل های اندروید و ios منتشر می شوند.

----------

